# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة  CRASH TEAM RACING

## جسر الحياة

السلام عليكم  

لعبة CRASH TEAM RACING  
لعبة قديمه وممتعه والكل بيعرفها 


 




معلومات اللعبة
اسم اللعبة : Crash Team Racing
اصدار سنة : 1999
الناشر : Naughty Dog
نوع اللعبة : سباق و مغامرات 

بعد تحميل اللعبة و فك الضغط سوف تجد ملف تنفيذى باسم Game.exe و هو المسؤول
عن فك ضغط اللعبة تلقائياً و هذا شرح لكيفية التعامل مع هذا الملف لفك الضغط 
 



1 - حدد المجلد المطلوب فك ضغط اللعبة فيه
2 - اضغط على زر Extract لبدء فك الضغط 

 

ملحوظة مرفق مع اللعبة ملف اسمه d3dx9_26.dll اذا لم تفتح معك اللعبة
قم بنسخ هذا الملف الى مجلد system 32 على هذا المسار
C:\WINDOWS\system32 

التحميل 
 



أتمنى الاستمتاع باللعبه 
 :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمووووووووووووا

----------


## ابو العبد

هاي من افضل العاب عندي على البلاي ستيشن 1....
انا افضل من لعب هاي العبة لدرجة اني بتحدى مصمم اللعبة فيها...

----------

